# Helppp!!! Chocolate!!



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

So I think Jersey just ate one of those milk chocolate lindt lindor balls which is less than an ounce. I didnt see him eat it but he came over to me all guilty and he smelled like chocolate. !!!!! What do I do?!?!?? The vet is closed!! He seems fine but its only been maybe 15 minutes. Will he be ok!?!?!?


----------



## lhkim85 (Oct 29, 2010)

If he only ate one, he's probably just fine. There isn't a lot of theobromine in milk chocolate.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

check outvthis thread i posted a while back. http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=327

yesterday Delta ate near enough a full box of molteasers apart form having the skits lastnight and drinking/peeing more than normal she is fine, that was almost 24 hours a go, i think if anything bad was goong to happen it would have by now. 

im shure he will be fine.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

kay thanks. Hes completely fine. lol. he had me worried.


----------



## eibhlin (Nov 22, 2010)

Kendal

loved the link really interesting, passed it on to friends and family with dogs


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

lol my wispa ate half a big bar of dairy milk and was fine and she wanted more the cheeky madam! i think they need to of eaten a large amount to make them ill.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

The amounts in that chart are really small - it's quite scary


----------

